# male cockatiel biting



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

hello everyone.

i have a lutino cockatiel 7 months old almost 8 months.

ive had him for a month now and ive tryed all ways possible to make him friendly but nothing has worked he doesnt take treats from me doesnt like me at all and bites when ever i try to touch him.

so i had to clip hes wings i really didnt want to but there was no choice.

but hes still no good its the same and now hes making a crying sound so that id feel sorry and leave him alone.

a week ago i bought him a female cenamon cockatiel shes about hes age.

and in one week shes eating from my hand and steps up on my finger loves when i sratch her head shes became so friendly in one week.

but hes still so aggresive any help is appreciated.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

at this age he may be molting and he might be going through the teenage stage that many tiels, mostly males, go through. hang in there it does get better  

was he originally tame when you got him? if not, then you may need to give it more time with him, taming some birds isnt always easy


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep working with the girl, it may sink in eventually that she is not getting eaten.

Feed a good basic diet in cage but treats come only from your hand.

Patience, where did you get the Lutino? Sounds like a pet shop bird ie NOT hand raised.

Hang in there


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well you wont believe it but i bought both birds from the same pet shop and the sales man there told me that this female is aggressive and that she bites alot but she was so sweet unlike dat yellow evill i got him to step up on my hand he started BITING MY HAND i was like oh god why.

and unlike her hes bites could do some damage.

first time ive had a problem taming a bird in my life ive tamed like 10 birds some of em arent even mine.

any advice


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Goodluck with your bird
sorry I only have bad memories with male cockatiels -.-'
The one I have now have been here for few months but still doesn't like when I try to touch him.
Lately He would sing when I whistle to him  which is a big improvement lol
So, keep trying and hopefully he will like you at the end.
I believe female cockatiel are more sweet and friendly.
Oh and yes watch out for your female ... I don't really know but this aggressive male I have would always try to bite her which is a really annoying sight Dx I yell at him and he hates me more everyday :\


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i feel your pain, i really do. my male is aggressive and never changed... just has some good days, some bad. he steps up and then rips the heck out of my hand and if he is not clipped he will fly at my face to bite that too. and he does sometimes go after our female.. hes just a jerk some days and i dont even know what to do with him


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

Male tiels usually get on better with human females and vice versa.

Also the bird can sense your stress and will attack u. I know its almost impossible to relax if u have been bitten before. Maybe just ignore him and let him rather come to u

Good luck


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I also bought my male cockatiel from a petshop about 4 months ago (he was 1 year old), and he was not hand raised. He was super aggressive and bites VERY hard. Luckily, I already had a female which was completely tame. I saw that he wasn't comfortable around me, so I just left him alone and played with the female when he was close, so he could see. I would give her treats and talk to them a lot. Eventually he started to copy her behavior and accepted treats from my hand. Have you tried this? Don't try to touch him, just ignore him, but constantly give the female treats in the cage with him, so he can see that you won't harm him. 

This might take a loooong time, as you have to go based on HIS pace. My male tiel is still not completely tame. After 4 months he steps up on a ladder and is just starting to learn how to step up on my finger, and he still bites, although not as hard as before. Now he lets me scratch his head SOMETIMES. I think your tiel will probably bite softer as he gets used to you. Good luck, I know this is hard.


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys, I'm actually really surprised at this thread. I say this because from all the books I've read, and the articles, I've found that most tiel experts agree that the females tend to be more agressive than the males. Here's where I read this from, on cockatiel.com: 

"• Females are often more likely to hiss and bite"

Now I know that with any animal, it all depends on that particualar tiel. But I've read the above in more places than one. Hm..What a conundrum


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A lot of places have bad info or outdated info. I have found hens to be WAY more sweet than males of any mutation. Males hit about 6months to a year old and go through what we call the teenage stage, they get super nippy and bitey and very aggressive. Not all males go through this, but a lot do and I'm thinking that's the issue here. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This taming advice here has helped a lot of people around the forum tame their birds. Just remember to go at their pace, keep the sessions short, and always end on a good note.


----------

